# 33 years old never had a girlfriend travel to Thailand to find a wife.



## Teaandpiearenice

I am 33 turning 34 and I have never had a girlfriend. I have 3 months of long service coming up in 12 months, which I can take at half pay over 6 months and if I combined with saved up leave I could spend about 9 months away at half pay. Probably a lot longer if I exhaust my savings, but I don't want to send myself totally broke.

I was thinking of using this time to travel to an Asian country to teach English or similar but my real intention would be to find a girlfriend who I can eventually marry and bring back to Australia.

Any question of what my attitude towards Australian women might be isn't really relevant, they're not attracted to me anyway. If I could find an Australian woman, I would have done so by now. I was hoping that for whatever reason, I may be more appealing to women in south east Asia. Though I do not know what reasons might make me more attractive to Thai women I thought that it might be worth at least trying. The region does not necessarily have to be Thailand but I started with Thailand because "Thai wives" seem rather popular. 

I am not looking for someone who is obedient, or submissive or anti-feminist or whatever else, rather just a someone. Primarily I would like to know of anyone who has a similar story and has found success or failure or any other generation information related to meeting south east Asian women. I am more or less of the understanding that it is no easier or harder to marry a south east Asian women than a western woman but what you usually end up with is a sham relationship with a woman who is likely also a prostitute who then uses her manipulative powers to slowly convince you to give away all of your savings. 

Any advice welcome.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Howdy And Welcome,

The Thailand page has been a bit quite but you are sure to get some replies in time. I'm not in Thailand so really have no information or thoughts on wife hunting there.
If no luck there you might consider the Philippines where we live. Just have to be careful that the gals you visit are not just interested in $$$ and a one way ticket to anywhere.


Best of luck

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
You might also need to check that you are talking to a real "lady"!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

As a guy living alone in Thailand every day, I can assure you you will find a wife.

You should read websites for Western males and they'll be full of nightmare stories of how Thai women can extract every cent you have, usually by pressing you to help their family, build a home, which would be in wife's name. It is a Thai tradition for groom to help wife's family, but that custom has mostly faded except when a Thai hustler finds a naive Westerner.

The women always trying to introduce me to their friends, but I decline. That said, where I live are many Europeans living happily with Thai wives. Secret: Thais are usually industrious and work.

I don't think I can put links to other sites but uh, google. Many found huge problems taking Thai brides home as Thai culture is so strong that culture shock is massive. But again, condo I rent is owned by level headed Thai woman in her late 20s who lives in Australia with her Aussie husband.

Don't fall in love with first girl you meet. I'd say try Bangkok as it is a very international city.

Find Aussie old timers (on boards) who live here who can size up women you meet and detect fraudulent ones.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> As a guy living alone in Thailand every day, I can assure you you will find a wife.
> 
> You should read websites for Western males and they'll be full of nightmare stories of how Thai women can extract every cent you have, usually by pressing you to help their family, build a home, which would be in wife's name. It is a Thai tradition for groom to help wife's family, but that custom has mostly faded except when a Thai hustler finds a naive Westerner.
> 
> Find Aussie old timers (on boards) who live here who can size up women you meet and detect fraudulent ones.


Shocking--and here I thought the gold diggers where mostly here in the Philippines. I guess all these countries around here have their share of them. Makes a guy wanna be very-very careful:fear:..


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

It's very easy to find a wife. They want to get out of the abject poverty.

"...but what you usually end up with is a sham relationship with a woman who is likely also a prostitute who then uses her manipulative powers to slowly convince you to give away all of your savings..."
This applies to 99.9% of them.

For her, your responsibility is to give her money for her children, parents, and extended family, of which you will never truly be a part of.

She'll want you to buy a house. By Thai law, you can only on 49%. Your "wife" will usually own the 51%. She can kick you out at any time and you have absolutely no recourse.

Finding a wife is easy. Finding a good wife is darn near impossible.

Good luck.


----------



## belleanse

*start here*

First, Try a dating website like Tagged or Thai friendly. Look for women who are OUTSIDE of BANGKOK and PATTAYA. In fact, stay away from women in PATTAYA altogether. When you see one that attracts begin to communicate with her. Ask lots of questions about her life, family life, children, city she lives in, job, interests, English ability..etc. THIS PROCESS WILL TAKE SOME TIME. but you must weed out the real from the fake and beleive me there are REAL good women there and they are not hard to find. Once(if) you discover one you like arrange to meet her when you arrive...spending time with her will help you to decide if she was truthful or not. THIS WILL ALSO TAKE SOME TIME...Remember in this case patience is truly your best friend.
JP


----------



## belleanse

*Start here part 2*

Pay heed to everything BIG FOOT says: MONEY is everything in your Thai relationship: very specifically YOUR MONEY!!! IF you let them, they will take and take and take simply because as a farang you are considered "rich". Even if you are not. 
But there is still a way to control this if you ESTABLISH BOUNDARIES and STICK TO THEM. Tell her that YOUR MONEY is for your relationship with HER and everyone else will only get a VERY SMALL PORTION , if any, of that MONEY. With my wife , who is Thai, I have focused on her mother and not her other working siblings. Especially after we had a baby.
This has worked out well. But you must learn to say "no". And this is sometimes easier said than done. 
But during your courtship it is absolutely imperative that NO MONEY IS GIVEN TO HER. No matter what sob story you hear.


----------

